# using GH / peptides for repair



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

as some already know , ive not trained for almost 9 months now due to back problems which is seriously getting me down (ive also lost 2 stone in weight and look like a 15.8 stone weed) , after reporting pins and needle in both my hands ive now been told i have cubital tunnel problems in both my elbows which they want to inject some ****e or other into , this adds to L4/5 disc bulges which cause extreme pain at waist level and sometimes my leg gets weak and has gone from under me a few times , i also have slight bulges in L2/3 which give me grief (im also waiting for injections in my back)

has anyone had any success or think it would be worthwhile me trying a 3 month GH course to try and help things? plus is it really worth paying the extra for proper GH over the peptides ?

any advise is welcome , i feel like a 90 year old at the min 

@Pscarb your input would be welcome


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

For me mate since i switched to pharma humatrope iv cleared two bad shoulders, neck pain, back acne and my sciatica which was extremely bad has virtually gone..

I was running chinese hgh for 7 months before starting the pharma and i feel its more than a coincidence that these things have healed suddenly, while i think the chinese works well for fat loss and pump and many other good things it doesn't seem to have as powerful health benefits or healing properties as pharma.

These are just my findings may i add.

If i was looking for the healing properties i would look at pharma or peptides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pugster said:


> as some already know , ive not trained for almost 9 months now due to back problems which is seriously getting me down (ive also lost 2 stone in weight and look like a 15.8 stone weed) , after reporting pins and needle in both my hands ive now been told i have cubital tunnel problems in both my elbows which they want to inject some ****e or other into , this adds to L4/5 disc bulges which cause extreme pain at waist level and sometimes my leg gets weak and has gone from under me a few times , i also have slight bulges in L2/3 which give me grief (im also waiting for injections in my back)
> 
> has anyone had any success or think it would be worthwhile me trying a 3 month GH course to try and help things?* plus is it really worth paying the extra for proper GH over the peptides* ?
> 
> ...


this is the problem with yours and others thinking on this subject, not meant to dismiss anyones knowledge.......

Growth Hormone that you inject is synthetic, man made, it only has 1 isoform 22kDA where as compared to peptides which release PROPER Growth Hormone that have all the Isoforms that go towards the complex process that GH does........

anyway the injuries/health issues you have would not really be benefited from using GH of any type, although the water retention might cushion some pain......TB500 would reduce inflammation so that again would help.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you describe exactly the distribution of the pins & needles? Where does it occur, which fingers, inside outside the arm? Does anything relieve it?

Do you have any tingling in your lower limbs?

I do not in anyway want to alarm you, & I may well be wrong. This does suggest a generalised Neuropathy, but I really think you need a Neurological Examination, & maybe some NCVs or EMGs to localise it.

I do stress that this is only my opinion, based on limited history.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Can you describe exactly the distribution of the pins & needles? Where does it occur, which fingers, inside outside the arm? Does anything relieve it?
> 
> Do you have any tingling in your lower limbs?
> 
> ...


it starts in my little finger and works its way across my hand (i was told its cubital tunnel entrapment at the elbow) , ive already had the test where they give you electric shocks from you elbow/arm to your hand and measure the time taken along the nerve pathways - i cant remember the name of the test tho  , it has shown a slowing of nerve conduction in both arms. i get pins and needles sometimes in my left leg and some weakness , the pain in my back was originally localised to my left side but now includes both sides.

due to my back problems ive also had >

examination from a neurologist

MRI on back - which showed L4/5 bulges and slight ones at 2/3

MRI on head - they found a brain ( i can now prove i have one, which has been in debate for some time) and an empty sella -this was originally to check for lesions.

ive also been told i have scoliosis in my lower back (curvature)

ive already seen the consultant for my back and now they are sending me back to him for my elbows, tho as most know who have back problems unless its an emergency that requires decompression surgery they just send you to the pain clinic who just thro stronger and stronger drugs at you.

*holy hell ive just found @Pscarbs loading phase for tb500 and just that will cost me £160 @ DRS prices... if anyone knows a cheaper source of peptides please pm me , ive also been looking at CJC-1295 DAC which would mean i wouldnt have to turn myself into a pin cusion like some of the peptides used , i know pretty much bugger all about peptide use so need to do some serious reading , the main thing i need to know is if any interactions with any medications have been indicated/logged.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@pugster that dosing schedule i used is not the only one you can use, i was unable to lift my arms and need to get it sorted quickly as i was prepping hence the dose and it worked very well, i know many who have done just 2mg per week with good success


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> @pugster that dosing schedule i used is not the only one you can use, i was unable to lift my arms and need to get it sorted quickly as i was prepping hence the dose and it worked very well, i know many who have done just 2mg per week with good success


lol cheers for letting me know that , i thought i was going to need the defib unit when i saw it 

what is your opinion of adding CJC-1295 DAC to this, i could then limit to 2 shots a week - as far as ive read (which isnt much atm) the CJc 1295 can be used once a week aswell.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pugster said:


> lol cheers for letting me know that , i thought i was going to need the defib unit when i saw it
> 
> what is your opinion of adding CJC-1295 DAC to this, i could then limit to 2 shots a week - as far as ive read (which isnt much atm) the CJc 1295 can be used once a week aswell.


1295 with DAC creates a constant bleed of Gh (not a high release) from the body this is the opposite to how men release GH and studies has shown this can damage the pituitary over time, i do not like the peptide.......

this graph shows the release.



the red segmentis 7.5iu of GH

the blue segment is 100mcg of GHRP/Mod GRF

the green segment is 3mg of CJC1295 DAC


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> 1295 with DAC creates a constant bleed of Gh (not a high release) from the body this is the opposite to how men release GH and studies has shown this can damage the pituitary over time, i do not like the peptide.......
> 
> this graph shows the release.
> 
> ...


mmm ive just realised something , i have empty sella syndrome -so my pituitary is knackered as it is and peptides will probably have very little effect on me anyway due to this and so i would have to use synthetic GH anyway :sad: ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok I glad you've had the full range of investigations; you had Nerve Conduction Studies so they're going about it in the right way. I was a Tech doing these a few years back.

I would suggest that you have a good dose of all B Vits frequently, it does help a bit. Night splints on your elbows will protect the Ulnar Nerve while you sleep. I would use them.

Paul has a vastly better knowledge of Peptides etc, but even though these compounds can be pricey, with the good ones you need less as they don't have so much filler in them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Ok I glad you've had the full range of investigations; you had Nerve Conduction Studies so they're going about it in the right way. I was a Tech doing these a few years back.
> 
> I would suggest that you have a good dose of all B Vits frequently, it does help a bit. Night splints on your elbows will protect the Ulnar Nerve while you sleep. I would use them.
> 
> Paul has a vastly better knowledge of Peptides etc, but even though these compounds can be pricey, with the good ones you need less as they don't have so much filler in them.


yeah as i said tho , as i have empty sella syndrome, i dont think peptides will work on me .... i need to look at the peptides mode of action tho i guess they all work thru the pituitary.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had no knowledge of ESS until today, but I'm relieved to learn that it's not life threatening. 

The only info I could find after doing a quick search was this, using Gonadorelin.

https://www.medify.com/treatments-conditions/gonadorelin-treatment-empty-sella-syndrome

I'd be very interested if you do use any Peptides or GH & the results you get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I had no knowledge of ESS until today, but I'm relieved to learn that it's not life threatening.
> 
> The only info I could find after doing a quick search was this, using Gonadorelin.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link, im having trouble finding info myself :/ , tho as far as i can tell - me using peptides is a waste of time or will have little effect 

the ESS only came to light after i had a head MRI a few months ago due to my back causing problems with my gait , my original TRT diagnosis is mixed hypogonadism- altho the uro said it was probably pituitary related because my prolactin was normal they never asked for an MRI to be done.

as far as i know at the moment only LH+FSH are affected tho other hormones could start playing up in the future


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

well i started my peptide regime last night with 100mcg ipam and 100mcg mod grf 129 w/o dac , im not expecting miracles overnight but i had a hell of a goods night sleep so if it does bugger all else its worth that for me as my sleep is terrible.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whose Peptides are you using, Pugster?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

pure peptides uk.net


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

pugster said:


> well i started my peptide regime last night with 100mcg ipam and 100mcg mod grf 129 w/o dac , im not expecting miracles overnight but i had a hell of a goods night sleep so if it does bugger all else its worth that for me as my sleep is terrible.


I find this mate, been running peps last 3 weeks and I am now fully rested after 4-5 hours sleep which is more than I was getting before too. Great feeling of well being and as you say worth it just for this benefit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

forgot to add, my pain management doc is also booking me in for root sleeve injections in my back , first thing i did was look on youtube for a video of it being done - something i wish i'd not looked at now :death:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, they are a little invasive but you'll get good pain relief.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

yup i'll be able to give the doctor doing it the usual quip ive used in the past, they see my tattoo's and say 'ah, i see you aren't afraid of needles' to which i usually reply 'they dont do tattoos with a ****ing harpoon mate'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Or.."well doc I like pricks"...no, better not!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

well 3 nights of great sleep for me so far (which is a miracle in itself ) , i also noticed this morning i dont feel as stiff (joints) - i usually have to warm up like a lizard to get going in a morning , hopefully this isnt a placebo effect and as i said before -just getting a good nights sleep makes it worthwhile for me - also had 3 nights of wild dreams which is unusual for me.

*on another note it also shows my ESS is limited to LH+FSH at the moment - which is encouraging, so if anyone else with ESS wants to use peptides as long as the hormone already isnt being replaced by your endo you are GTG , i.e it shows i still have partial function.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I used them last year for about 6 months I had great sleep & generally no aches or pains. Found them very good for any joint stiffness.

After some while I needed to drop the dose from 100mcg to about 80 or so, as I found I became quite groggy in the mornings.

I just found injecting everyday a chore eventually & stopped.

So I don't think you are having a Placebo effect...but then some placebos do work. That's another thread though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

well im just over the 2 week mark with these 2 peptides , so far - back is knackered more than ever (have had to up pain meds) , however i have had the best 2 weeks sleep i can ever remember and have an improvement in wellbeing , just these 2 factors make it worthwhile for me- tho i'd be interested in a comparison with kig/hyge .

i now have my root sleeve facet injections booked for the first week in oct (L4/5) :wacko:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to hear that you're feeling better & sleep is improved. 

I've also been thinking seriously about using GH for general well being & ofc anti aging, as many people have found that it helps tremendously with this.

It is pricey though, so again it's a cost/benefit thing for me. I may well just see how I feel after a months use & take it from there.

Kigs/hyge/rip...what's the difference with them though, any ideas mate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Good to hear that you're feeling better & sleep is improved.
> 
> I've also been thinking seriously about using GH for general well being & ofc anti aging, as many people have found that it helps tremendously with this.
> 
> ...


im not up to date on Gh as far as i know they are just brand names, the most problems with Gh seem to be actualy finding some that are not counterfeit /junk/copys


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

forgot to update this, root sleeve injection were done on monday under local and xray , yes they will make you jump, went to bed like a cripple monday night and woke up tuesday morning with no back pain at all for the first time in years , all that matters now is how long they last - if its less than 6 months i wont be having the bugger done again , esp when the surgeon says 'im going to have to touch your spine a few times with the needle to find the correct location ' - someone touching your spine with a needle is an interesting experience tho one i'd like to repeat as little as possible.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pugster said:


> forgot to update this, root sleeve injection were done on monday under local and xray , yes they will make you jump, went to bed like a cripple monday night and woke up tuesday morning with no back pain at all for the first time in years , all that matters now is how long they last - if its less than 6 months i wont be having the bugger done again , esp when the surgeon says 'im going to have to touch your spine a few times with the needle to find the correct location ' - someone touching your spine with a needle is an interesting experience tho one i'd like to repeat as little as possible.


is this where they burn the nerves from your facet joints?? if it is i have this procedure every 12 months on 3 sets of facet joints


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

pugster said:


> - *someone touching your spine with a needle is an interesting experience* .


Very clever use of the word interesting. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> is this where they burn the nerves from your facet joints?? if it is i have this procedure every 12 months on 3 sets of facet joints


Its was a facet joint injection in 4 points, felt like he was stirring a cake mixture in my spine, if i thought i could have turned round without paralysing myself i'd have grabbed the cnut for not warning me beforehand when he touched my spine with the needle the first time.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm, makes me shiver when I think of what could happen, but I'm sure will not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

This is it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pugster said:


> This is it


slightly different than what i have done yearly then, this is the one i get done


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

mine is down as a 'lumbar root sleeve facet injections' on the sheet they gave me at the end , fingers crossed the thing lasts , hoping to get back in the gym next week to start light -my only concern is that i might damage myself without knowing it now that this procedure has been done, getting old is a bstard :tongue:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pugster said:


> mine is down as a 'lumbar root sleeve facet injections' on the sheet they gave me at the end , fingers crossed the thing lasts , hoping to get back in the gym next week to start light -my only concern is that i might damage myself without knowing it now that this procedure has been done, getting old is a bstard :tongue:


when you go back make form number 1 priority


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> when you go back make form number 1 priority


yeah you are right and i will be making form a priority , i cant afford stupid mistakes any more, im less concerned about size and more about fitness now anyway in truth now im over 40 , im still 16 stone (down from 17.4 when at the gym 4 days a week) , if i can lose a few % fat and hold at this weight i'll be happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

well just under 2 weeks since the injections and my back is the same as before them :thumbdown: , back on tramodol (it was not worth the **** of weening myself off them ) , back to the drawing board - ****it unless i cant walk im going back to the gym anyway and will train on the painkillers.


----------

